# White film on top of water - help...



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Poor circulation? Increase circulation


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

That is protein film from fish food, waste, etc. 

You can increase surface agitation, or get a surface skimmer.

I had a problem with the protein film, it would develop quickly after a cleaning, I tried increased surface agitation, but it didn't help since there was just too much. I bought a surface skimmer in the end, and it was one of the best purchases for my tank, especially since I have an open top tank, and I fill it with water to the rim.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12703


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with the top two replies. If you don't do anything soon it will kill pretty much everything that's living in right now. It's pretty much like a oxygen barrier for your fish/shrimp. Skimmer, or a koralina nano powerhead would get rid of it.


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Larger new Better filiter, powerhead, air bubble line. Any of these will fix this along with cleaning the gravel. Skimmer last resort to me maybe easier to your other people though


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm trying to eliminate it myself on my tank. I don't know the cause but I can eliminate it by running the airstone at night. In the morning the surface is crystal clear. I use a small airpump and a limewood "stone" since I like the smaller bubbles it produces.

Still on the hunt...

jim


----------



## Willing2Learn (Apr 3, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Got a spare air pump, will try first. The skimmer at $7.99 looks like a bargain also. Thanks everyone...


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

I like the "stone" since I remove it during the day. I don't like tank clutter. The surface stays pretty good throughout the day. Starts to get ugly by midday the next day.

jim


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Willing2Learn said:


> Got a spare air pump, will try first. The skimmer at $7.99 looks like a bargain also. Thanks everyone...


If an airstone won't get rid of it, then the surface skimmer definitely will. I have a powerful canister filter, and film still develops even if I shoot the water upwards creating a powerful ripple. Surface skimmer is the only thing that solve my film problem. The surface skimmer is also a great way to introduce o2 into the water, since water flows down into the skimmer tube, and into the intake. The skimmer may be unsightly, but I've covered it up with some tall java fern, so it can't be seen unless view from up top.


----------



## zigfly78 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have this same white film on top of my 55 gal planted tank. I have no fish yet because the tank is still cycling. I used a method I found online which involved putting a couple raw shrimp into the tank and as they break down the cycling process will start. Well...two weeks later I still have 1ppm Ammonia, plants are pearling nicely everyday with DIY CO2....and this awful white film builds up everyday fast. Could this just be one of the bacterias which grow initially as part of the cycling process? I'll wait for the ammonia to reduce to safe levels for some fish and see if this white film goes away on its own. I don't want t surface skimmer....I've never had one in the past and non of my other tanks have this problem.


----------

